# Google "Street View" in the Backcountry?



## ianscampbell (Jul 19, 2016)

So I was recently made aware of this and I'm honestly not sure how I feel about it...

Apparently Google is equipping "Trekkers" to go out into the backcountry and get street view style 360 photos of the trails that we all love to hike. On the one hand, it could have a great affect on the backcountry world and possibly even getting people to be more proactive in protecting our beautiful backcountry.

On the other hand, if it draws a bunch of people out onto the trail who don't know anything about LNT it could really have a negative impact on it.

I'm curious to hear what you think...

Here's a link to an article that talks about it: http://www.lovethebackcountry.com/become-one-google-trekkers/


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 19, 2016)

ianscampbell said:


> So I was recently made aware of this and I'm honestly not sure how I feel about it...
> 
> Apparently Google is equipping "Trekkers" to go out into the backcountry and get street view style 360 photos of the trails that we all love to hike. On the one hand, it could have a great affect on the backcountry world and possibly even getting people to be more proactive in protecting our beautiful backcountry.
> 
> ...


Not a fan of the idea , but like the virtual skiing at Snowshoe


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2016)

Wasn't there some sort of Kickstarter project where someone was creating an app and soliciting skiers to share off map terrain to upload onto it? Thought it was pitched here and not very well received.


----------



## ianscampbell (Jul 19, 2016)

I heard about this for the first time a couple weeks ago and have since heard a lot of enthusiasm about the idea mixed with a lot of people wary about the impact...apparently the weight of Google is pushing this through where smaller groups haven't had luck...either way, it should be interesting to see how it ends up...


----------



## Treeline_chaser (Oct 31, 2017)

My understanding is that Google is already doing the VR thing for some popular trails such as the South Rim of the Grand Canyon. I believe last year they did even the Nose of El Captain. Probably the first rock climb of it's kind

https://www.google.com/maps/about/behind-the-scenes/streetview/treks/yosemite/


----------

